# NullAudio Enyo Custom Cable Review (Massive Pics!)



## MaoDi

Hello,

 My name is Felix, if you've been over at the Portable section of Headfi, you might've heard of me from my multiple reviews of earphones, and my upcoming ones on JH Audio Customs and Westone Customs.

 Well, due to the fact i have my hands on a load of custom cables now, i decided to get the $69 Enyo cable from NullAudio to see how they stack up against the stock cables of JH Audio, and Westone. Null Audio was kind enough to send me a unit of them and here they are!

 NullAudio Enyo Series Cable








 NullAudio is a relatively new company founded last year 2008, their main focus in the beginning were to offer high quality replacement cables for Ultimate Ears Universal and Custom series. Later on in 2008 and 2009, they have taken their own very technology and applied it to many other cables including mini to mini interconnects, LODs, and even Headphone cables. The Enyo was their first creation, later followed by the $109 Lune Series (Custom Cable Price) and the $599 Crystalino cable (Custom Cable Price) that many have praised on here.


 [size=medium]*Specifications*[/size]
 Braid Style: Quad-Cable braid, Dual-Cable Y-Split
 Soldering: Silver
 Wiring: OFC Copper
 Material: Chemical and Thermal Resistant 
 Length: 1.2m
 Pins/Prongs: Anti-Oxidizing, Gold Plated
 Connector: Neutrik or Pailiccs
 Memory Wire: None, 2 inch Silicone over the Ear cable guides.


 Packaging wise, not many things to say. They are packed in a rather, "easy to damage fashion" But being a cable, i don't think there's a problem. They are gently wrapped up, put in a simple plastic bag and shipped in a thin cardboard Null Audio box.

 [size=medium]*
 Build Quality*[/size]
 Build Quality wise, i've got nothing more to say than absolutely fantastic! the quad braiding, though done by hand looks and feels although it was done through a machine. The braiding is consistent and tight, unlike it's competitors from JH Audio and Westone, it's not just simply twisted together where you are able to unravel it and have them separate; Null Audio had rather braided it instead keeping everything together nice and neat. The Quad braiding terminates into two (left and right) dual cable wires, the thin cables in these two terminations are simply twisted together like any other Custom monitor cable, however it's twisted fairly tight and even at attempts to unravel the two thin cables, no success at all. Overall, the braiding and twisting of the cable is absolutely top-notch, durable, tight, anti-raveling, flexible, and near to no microphonics.

 There are no strain reliefs on any part of the cable itself, only simple heat shrunk coverings. The Y-Split in the middle is just a simple heat shrunk covering for the termination of the wiring within. At the plug is also a small portion of heat shrunk covering, which in all keeps everything together very neatly and nice, however some strain reliefs would be nice.

 The Memory wire is not present, what NullAudio does offer is a soft silicone ear guides which lead the cable behind your ears, but it's unlike the stock cables you get with Custom monitors where the first two inches of the monitors are able to mold to the back of your ears keeping them in place. The Enyo lacks this feature, and sometimes the cable tends to pop up away from the ear, i didn't find it to be a problem though some may find it to be irritanting.

 The 3.5mm is a heavy duty, and beautiful Pailiccs connector (the one i received had a Pailiccs connector, neutrik is also available for no extra cost). It's rock solid, with a stiff and well built feel to it, a very great choice for using on the cable itself.

*Pailiccs Connector*






*Quad-Braid*






*Pins and Silicone Guides*






*Y-Split*






*Connectors (Top Left, Clockwise. Enyo, JHA Silver/White, JHA Black, Westone)*





*
 Y-Splits (Top to Bottom, Westone, Enyo, JHA Silver/White, JHA Black)*






*Cable Management (Top to Bottom, Westone, Enyo, JHA Silver.White, JHA Black)*








 [size=medium]*Sound Quality*[/size]
 NullAudio has incorporated OFC cables, silver soldering, and also the braiding to offer the maximum sound quality and lowest interference possible. They don't lie about this, even i who believe cables like these wouln't make a difference at all; i had to take back my words after listening to the Enyo.

 Highs
 Listening to my ES3X and 10X3 with the Enyo, the Enyo cable tends to open up the highs a bit. You get more detail with a crispier, and crystal clear ring to them when compared to the stock cables that come with the,. Cymbals especially are quicker, and more transparent. Decay overall for the highs has significantly improved the stock cable whether it was on the ES3X or the 10X3.

 Mids
 Mids on the other hand, rather than improved, the presentation was different. The mids are now more forward than before, whether it be the ES3X or the 10X3. Around the same amount of detail and depth, but the Enyo puts the Mid on a more forward layer than before.

 Lows
 Lows are deepers, quicker, and more powerful. The ES3X neutrality turns into a monster of dynamical presentation, similar to the Westone 3 but a far superior version. Lows on the 10X3 are now even faster, despite Jerry's super speed drivers, the lows are even faster, punchier, and have a deeper tone and depth to them. The lows jump to another level, compared to using the stock cable.

 Soundstage
 When using the Enyo, you will notice that the Soundstage widens a bit. Using it on the ES3X and the 10X3, the 10X3 benefits more from the cable itself, creating a wider and longer soundstage compared to using JH Audio's stock cable. The ES3X also widens up, but to less of an extent compared to the 10X3.

 Other factors like instrumental separation, and stereo imaging stay around the same compared to the stock cables. But overall, the result turns the monitor in a beast of fun listening, Lows are quick and punchy now, mids are rather forward with the singer seemingly singing in your face, and the highs now have a twinkle ring to them.



 [size=medium]*Usability*[/size]
 The Enyo is made of slightly stiffer material compared to the stock JH Audio and Westone cables, therefore the Enyo are not as soft and flexible as the stock custom cables you receive with your monitors. However despite this, the microphonic levels are lower, and touching or moving the cable exerts less noise through your earphones compared to the JHA or Westone cable.

 There is no memory wire though NullAudio states they do, the Enyo simply has a silicone ear guide shrunk onto the Pin's plug so they bend around your ear, there's no metal wire so the bend stays molded to the exterior of your ear. It's just as comfortable, but when you tend do sports or running when the cable moves the guides don't stay in place well enough so they move up and make your cable position feel like as if you didn't have the monitors on properly.
*
 Bottom (Before Y-Split, Left to Right, Westone, Enyo, JHA Silver/White, JHA Black)*





*
 Top (After Y-Split, Left to Right, Westone, Enyo, JHA Silver/White, JHA Black)*







 [size=medium]*Overall*[/size]
 In the End, costing $69 the Enyo is an rather impressive cable. Despite being the base model of Null Audios creations, they enhance the highs and lows significantly on a top-tier custom, and gives you a slightly different talk on the mids. Build quality is above any cable offered by JHA or Westone. The Quad braid and the twisted dual to your earpieces are extremely tightly braided/twisted making it near impossible to unravel the cable. The only downsides of the cable are the silicone ear guides, where a normal memory wire would do much better in performance and keeping the fit the user is needing, if the Enyo could be slightly more flexible and soft that would make this cable absolute perfection on the entry level upgradeable cables. Conclusion, i would recommend this cable to people looks for an improvement in build quality, and lows and highs presentation (or mid forwardness), as they really hit the spot in terms of sound quality for the price.


----------



## Sayajin

Nice review - good job
 Mine shipped out today - exactly same. Now I have a better feeling what I will get. I pair it up with TF10.
 Is it me or they raised price by 30 bucks?


----------



## theory_87

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Sayajin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Nice review - good job
 Mine shipped out today - exactly same. Now I have a better feeling what I will get. I pair it up with TF10.
 Is it me or they raised price by 30 bucks? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I only know the price is raise quite alot compare to when it 1st release. I got it for S$65 when it just release.


----------



## MaoDi

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Sayajin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Nice review - good job
 Mine shipped out today - exactly same. Now I have a better feeling what I will get. I pair it up with TF10.
 Is it me or they raised price by 30 bucks? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

It all always been $69 =)


----------



## Sayajin

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MaoDi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It all always been $69 =)_

 

Never mind. Found out I've had an issue with my browser.


----------



## harmann

Hey guys

 I have the TF10. To those of you who have this cable, I would like your opinion comparing this to the stock cable sold by UE. Specifically:

 1. How is the stiffness vs stock?

 2. Can the cable return to being straight after it's bent (in a pocket or case)? My biggest gripe with the stock cable is that no matter how hard I try to straighten it, it won't look the same as new. I've owned another 'phone, the Shure E3C, for about 4 years and I like its cable a lot. Sure it's bent while in a pocket, but I only need to give it a quick massaging and it's pretty straight again. On the other hand, I even tried hanging a weight using the UE cable for a couple of days, and it was still wavy
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 3. How tight does the cable management silicon thing hold? I wear the cable behind my head and my back, so I don't want it to slide to the Y-splitter and loosen the fit when I move my head.

 4. Any buyer's remorse? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Do you think it was worth the money? 69USD for me is a LOT to spend on a simple cable. I'm still quite skeptical about this purchase. The materials probably cost about 1/3 of the price.

 And a side question: Does anyone happen to know where to buy the 2-pin connectors used on these cables? (the ones that plug into the "speakers")? I'm looking into DIY but haven't found who sells them.

 Thanks!


----------



## MaoDi

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *harmann* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hey guys

 I have the TF10. To those of you who have this cable, I would like your opinion comparing this to the stock cable sold by UE. Specifically:

 1. How is the stiffness vs stock?

 2. Can the cable return to being straight after it's bent (in a pocket or case)? My biggest gripe with the stock cable is that no matter how hard I try to straighten it, it won't look the same as new. I've owned another 'phone, the Shure E3C, for about 4 years and I like its cable a lot. Sure it's bent while in a pocket, but I only need to give it a quick massaging and it's pretty straight again. On the other hand, I even tried hanging a weight using the UE cable for a couple of days, and it was still wavy
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 3. How tight does the cable management silicon thing hold? I wear the cable behind my head and my back, so I don't want it to slide to the Y-splitter and loosen the fit when I move my head.

 4. Any buyer's remorse? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Do you think it was worth the money? 69USD for me is a LOT to spend on a simple cable. I'm still quite skeptical about this purchase. The materials probably cost about 1/3 of the price.

 And a side question: Does anyone happen to know where to buy the 2-pin connectors used on these cables? (the ones that plug into the "speakers")? I'm looking into DIY but haven't found who sells them.

 Thanks!_

 

1. The cable is softer and smoother compared to stock, there's no kinks in it.

 2.Not really straight, but much more manageable compared to stock UNI UE. It's always a little wavy, but it's never as wavy as the UE. 

 3. The cable being so smooth, the cable management doesn't hold super tight. When compared to Westone and Shure, the cable management is rather easy to move up and down the cable.

 4.My opinion, worth the money. The quality of the cable, and the improvement in terms of sound quality is definitely worth the $69. 

 If you want a softer cable, you might want to look into the Lune Series. Though it is $109.

 I've been trying too look to, as i want to get into making DIY custom cables. However, 3.5m Interconnects first, as i need that.


----------



## Sceptre

So which version should you order for JH13 use?

 Is it the UE version?

 Regards

 Sceptre


----------



## MaoDi

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Sceptre* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_So which version should you order for JH13 use?

 Is it the UE version?

 Regards

 Sceptre_

 

Yes


----------



## f_klo

I'd like to know if these cables can be made for my UE10-pros because my stock UE custom cables have turned green and look really disgusting so i need a replacement


----------



## MaoDi

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *f_klo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'd like to know if these cables can be made for my UE10-pros because my stock UE custom cables have turned green and look really disgusting so i need a replacement_

 

They work fine with them. I use them with my 10X3, no problems at all./


----------



## Sayajin

My enyo cable landed this Wednesday. I could not agree more in this review expect the sound which I still need to find out. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



The insertion and remove is rather difficult because the grip power into the sockets is tighter than stock cable. Other than that this cable looks really nice. The cable is thinner than I expected but that just make it great. 
Overall Null Audio seem did a really good job. Solid work.

At 69 $ it’s a pretty fair price tag for this cable. I don't find this huge spending. The silicone ear guides might be worse compare stock cable yeah. I could go snap them off if they get really annoying. Maybe it's possible to add some removal ear guides like those of my SoundMAGICs.

Paying 870 $ for Crystalino upgrade cable, then we talk.


----------



## Bones13

x2 on whether these fit the UE-10pro.


----------



## immtbiker

If it fits the JH-13, then it will fit the UE-10. I have been using my UE-10 cables on my JH-13's from the get go.
 Just make sure to notice your polarities because the prongs aren't 2 different sizes.


----------



## MaoDi

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_If it fits the JH-13, then it will fit the UE-10. I have been using my UE-10 cables on my JH-13's from the get go.
 Just make sure to notice your polarities because the prongs aren't 2 different sizes._

 

That's not necessarily the case actually, UE uses a recessed socket which other cables don't fit on it. However, UE's cable does fit other Customs.


----------



## kool bubba ice

The biggest misconception is cost.. People assume a 500.00 cable will better a 69.00 cable.. It depends on many aspects.. Subconsciously, we pick more expensive cause it 'must' be better.. Take into account Smart engineering. & fair & honest cable makers.


----------



## immtbiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MaoDi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_That's not necessarily the case actually, UE uses a recessed socket which other cables don't fit on it. However, UE's cable does fit other Customs._

 

Very true. I wish that Jerry would have recessed the connectors into the molds of the 13's, like the 10's. This way, you know you'll never bend the pins and the cable won't fall out by accident.

 I suppose their is a good reason. Maybe not.


----------



## MadDog

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Sayajin;6038374[COLOR=black[/b] 
The insertion and remove is rather difficult because the grip power into the sockets is tighter than stock cable. [/COLOR]
*
*


I just ordered lune cable but do you mean the gold male connector on enyo or lune cable's bigger? If it is, will it stretch the female socket on the jh13 making the stock cable a loose fit when it used later?*


----------



## ticket2HF

Hi, I've just got my enyo cable.. Is there such thing as polarity issue to connect to my JH13? I mean the blue dot on the cable connect to my blue side of JH13, the same for red dot.. But I am not sure whether to have the blue/red dot face outward or inward?? Or it doesn't matter, either is fine??


----------



## MaoDi

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ticket2HF* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hi, I've just got my enyo cable.. Is there such thing as polarity issue to connect to my JH13? I mean the blue dot on the cable connect to my blue side of JH13, the same for red dot.. But I am not sure whether to have the blue/red dot face outward or inward?? Or it doesn't matter, either is fine??_

 

 The dot should face inward, away from the faceplate.


----------



## Sayajin

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MaoDi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The dot should face inward, away from the faceplate._

 


X2
The only issue, the dots go off after very short while. I can't find my blue dot anymore lol. Isn’t that difficult to find the right direction anyway.

 Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MadDog* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I just ordered lune cable but do you mean the gold male connector on enyo or lune cable's bigger? If it is, will it stretch the female socket on the jh13 making the stock cable a loose fit when it used later?_

 


By eye, no they look be to be exactly same size, the Enyo going more difficult into the female socket though, the stock cable isn’t going rather easy either in my case. My stock cable perhaps did loose a bit the first insertions but nothing that make any changes how I insert them. 
For now I only put them half way so I better can do A-B testing. In that way they easier to remove. I’ve heard stock cable it will go more loosely through time on TF10 but I don’t have idea about jh13.


----------



## stick

Hi there
 Much thanks to MaoDi for this review, I'm just about ready to make my order for JH13's and was curious to know a few things about this cable.

 1.) See if I can explain this... The connector wrap (the black part, not the connectors themeselves) seems long, over double the amount that are on stock cables, I would have though this makes them jut out more, is that the case?

 2.) Right angle vs. Pailiccs connection, sorry, bit of newbie question, but aside from one being right angle and one being straight is there another difference, or is it purely asthetics?

 3.) Luna vs. Enyo, lightness of the cable being the defining difference? 

 Many thanks for any that can help out with this.

 Stick


----------



## jjsoviet

Darn, it has a Y-split. I am currently finding something for my flimsy HD 238 cable. Any suggestions???


----------



## MaoDi

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *stick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_*1.) See if I can explain this... The connector wrap (the black part, not the connectors themeselves) seems long, over double the amount that are on stock cables, I would have though this makes them jut out more, is that the case?*_

 

It's just heat shrink, it protects the plug. It hasn't changed how the cable sits around my ear, so don't worry about that.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *stick* 
_
*2.) Right angle vs. Pailiccs connection, sorry, bit of newbie question, but aside from one being right angle and one being straight is there another difference, or is it purely asthetics?*_

 

Usually it's the quality of the plug that matters, since it's Pailiccs and Neutrik, both being high quality plugs there isn't a difference in performance. So it's only aesthetics for this.
  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *stick* 
_*3.) Luna vs. Enyo, lightness of the cable being the defining difference? *_

 

No, the Lune series use silver wires, vs copper in the Enyo. The Lune series is also lighter, more flexible, and a better performing cable overall that is why it cost almost twice as much as the Enyo.


----------



## theoaklandraider

Felix, you mentioned that it really brings out the lows on the ES3X's.

 After reading you review on the ES3X vs 10X3's, how would you rank the lows on the ES3X's stock cable (1 through 10) vs ranking the the lows with the enyo cable (1 through 10). 

 Thanks in advance!


----------



## MaoDi

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *theoaklandraider* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Felix, you mentioned that it really brings out the lows on the ES3X's.

 After reading you review on the ES3X vs 10X3's, how would you rank the lows on the ES3X's stock cable (1 through 10) vs ranking the the lows with the enyo cable (1 through 10). 

 Thanks in advance!_

 

hmmm, if it's directly compared like that. I would say overall the stock would be about a 7 while the enyo would bring it to around 8. It brings out the mids, but also makes it a bit warmer.


----------



## theoaklandraider

Ok, sounds good! I'll let you know after I get my es3x's and I feel a need to upgrade to the enyo's!
 I appreciate the help once again!


----------



## MaoDi

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *theoaklandraider* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Ok, sounds good! I'll let you know after I get my es3x's and I feel a need to upgrade to the enyo's!
 I appreciate the help once again!_

 

If lows are what you're looking for, then why not go directly for the 10X3, instead of spending an extra $50 on the ES3X, and also $70 on the enyo?


----------



## Bojamijams

My understanding is that silver cable tends to make the phones sound brighter when compared to copper. Therefore lune isn't necessarily better.


----------



## Currawong

I think the "silver is brighter" thing is a myth. I bought the Lune for my TF10s when it was only $109 and it removed the harshness I was hearing with them which made listening to jazz unpleasant.


----------



## Bojamijams

The harshness could have been the the result of bad synergy which the cable fixed by altering the impedence


----------



## theoaklandraider

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MaoDi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_If lows are what you're looking for, then why not go directly for the 10X3, instead of spending an extra $50 on the ES3X, and also $70 on the enyo?_

 

I got a great deal on my ES3X's... I actually just came back from the Audiologist from getting my impressions done.

 $750 Total! Which included (impressions, shipping, and tax)


----------



## ticket2HF

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MaoDi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The dot should face inward, away from the faceplate._

 

Hey thanks for answering my question! 

 Anyway, I need to clarify a thing, Enyo cable is actually made of Silver or Copper?

 When they mentioned 'Enyo Silver Upgrade cable', does it mean it's made of Silver? It also said that it's made of 7 core silverwire.. Where do you guys see that it's made of copper?

 Thanks in advance!


----------



## Sceptre

Just got my Lune cable for the JH13.

 To early to comment on audio as treble is def constrained - Wait for a few hours of burn in.

 Using iPod 5.5G to Lisa III. 

 Fit and finish excellent.

 No issue with force to insert pins into JH13s. easy in and out - no feeling of damage to female of connector.

 I went for the nylob covering from the Y piece down.

 Will post pics within 24 hours.

 So far, impressed.

 Regards

 Sceptre


----------



## MaoDi

Awesome! on the enyo and the lune series part, i believe the enyo is a copper cable, and the Lune series is a silver cable. But both use silver for the soldering parts, i think it prevents the connection of the soldering to deteriorate to enhance the longevity of the cable.


----------



## Sceptre

Hey guys, I thought I was waiting for a burn in result. I was getting a base that had impact but no sustained bass. So what was happening?
 I am totally aware of the loss of base from speakers with a mixed polarity feed. The bass disappears as the sounds waves cancel out.

 I was not expecting this to be the result on IEMs. I was following an earlier post that said both 'dots' on the connectors should face in. Wrong. When I switched one around I was treated to a much better than standard cable sound.

 The setup I have used the most to enjoy a hiss free experience is an iPod 5.5G to the iBasso D10 on standard opamps. I get mobile phone interference but the sound is so so sweet.

 More audio comments later but I wanted to share that cable connection experience with you. I do not believe it is caused by the ear hearing the phase mismatch, but the cable shares a common earth and does some voltage canceling.

 Very happy with the money spent on this quality produced cable. More delicate that the standard but definitely an upgrade.

 Regards

 Sceptre


----------



## MaoDi

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Sceptre* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hey guys, I thought I was waiting for a burn in result. I was getting a base that had impact but no sustained bass. So what was happening?
 I am totally aware of the loss of base from speakers with a mixed polarity feed. The bass disappears as the sounds waves cancel out.

 I was not expecting this to be the result on IEMs. I was following an earlier post that said both 'dots' on the connectors should face in. Wrong. When I switched one around I was treated to a much better than standard cable sound.

 The setup I have used the most to enjoy a hiss free experience is an iPod 5.5G to the iBasso D10 on standard opamps. I get mobile phone interference but the sound is so so sweet.

 More audio comments later but I wanted to share that cable connection experience with you. I do not believe it is caused by the ear hearing the phase mismatch, but the cable shares a common earth and does some voltage canceling.

 Very happy with the money spent on this quality produced cable. More delicate that the standard but definitely an upgrade.

 Regards

 Sceptre_

 


 You know, due to the cables are DIY. The dots could have been placed on the wrong side, or the connectors were flipped around. For the Enyo and Lune, it's clearly hat the dots face in or the silicon guides would go the wrong way. It could be possible that the female connectors of you monitors were placed backwards, so the polarity of the female connectors acceptance is backwards. Cause like i said, if your statement was true, the silicone guides on the enyo would go the other way making it not usable.

 Also, more delicate than the standard? i find it much better build that the standard, the only weak part i see is the heatshrink cover used on the connectors.

 Not sure if you've really gone over looking at the cable, but looking at how tightly twisted it is, and the material they use to make the material. It's definitely a better built cable than the standard twist.


----------



## relishmalice

Since normal clear cables start to turn green after a while, does the Lune silver cable have this problem as well?


----------



## kiwirugby

How well do they "fold up", i.e., how you roll the cables up for transport? Probably nor as well as the JH13 stock, right?


----------



## Sceptre

Hi all.

 My comments on the cable were not intended to say this is badly made.

 1 dots on the wrong sides - no worries.
 2 cable twist is superb, but it is more fragile as the thin cable can easily get a kink that maynot come out easily.
 3 I certainly wouldn't want to wind this up and throw it in my pocket compared to the original JH cable.
 4 I would not expect this to change colour as the white part appears to be a teflon coating that will stay white. The only clear part is that which goes over the ear.
 5 there is a bit of microphonics from the sheath coating. Not a lot but more than the zero from stock cable.

 All in all I am very happy with the sonics of this cable. I will use this at home and probably get a black JH cable for out and about use.

 Regards

 Sceptre


----------



## kiwirugby

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Sceptre* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_3 I certainly wouldn't want to wind this up and throw it in my pocket compared to the original JH cable.

 All in all I am very happy with the sonics of this cable. I will use this at home and probably get a black JH cable for out and about use._

 

Thanks, Sceptre for your post. #3 above is exactly what I thought. I like your idea of a Null audio for home and the stock for running about. My only worry is if one switches cables a lot could/would this effect the integrity of the fit of pins and cables?


----------



## Sceptre

I do not feel that there would be any degredation of the pins and their sockets. Nothing goes beyond their normal spring action - no stressing or widening.

 Took the Lune's on the train and tube today - no kinks on the thin wire but I was careful to wrap the cable away each time.

 Regards

 Sceptre


----------



## LeeSC

Anyone here has Whiplash Audio's SCSCag IEM cable? How does it compare to the NullAudio Lune?


----------



## Likwid

I heard the Whiplash IEM cable and I must say that I am impressed, it really opens everything up. The only downside is that he uses solid core wire, so the wire is rather stiff. It may be bothersome at first, but you get used to it, and it is so worth it!


----------



## Sceptre

As requested.

 Lune on JH13
DSC_3894 on Flickr - Photo Sharing!

 old (greenish) and new
DSC_3893 on Flickr - Photo Sharing!

 Just the Lune
DSC_3892 on Flickr - Photo Sharing!

 Hope that helps you buy with some idea of what you would be getting.

 Regards

 Sceptre


----------



## relishmalice

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Sceptre* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_As requested.

 Lune on JH13
DSC_3894 on Flickr - Photo Sharing!

 old (greenish) and new
DSC_3893 on Flickr - Photo Sharing!

 Just the Lune
DSC_3892 on Flickr - Photo Sharing!

 Hope that helps you buy with some idea of what you would be getting.

 Regards

 Sceptre_

 

Is there memory wire present? Or are those silicone ear guides (weird how they sell that separately as well)?

 Also, is there a cable management 'thingy'? I can't tell from the pics 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Thanks.


----------



## Sceptre

There is a 6cm memory wire element on the cable. Not as stiff as the JH13 unit but that is helpful to me as I needed to switch one of the inputs. I will get a hairdryer on it to make it go the other way.

 Cable management - there is a sliding piece of clear memory wire 11mm long to allow the slack wire to be held 'under the chin'. The distance from the Y split is 36cm long, much more friendly than the shorter JH13 standard cable at 31cm. JHA should match this length in my opinion. They should also offer the Null Audio Lune as an upgrade, as I feel it is worth it.

 Regards

 Sceptre


----------



## relishmalice

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Sceptre* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_There is a 6cm memory wire element on the cable. Not as stiff as the JH13 unit but that is helpful to me as I needed to switch one of the inputs. I will get a hairdryer on it to make it go the other way.

 Cable management - there is a sliding piece of clear memory wire 11mm long to allow the slack wire to be held 'under the chin'. The distance from the Y split is 36cm long, much more friendly than the shorter JH13 standard cable at 31cm. JHA should match this length in my opinion. They should also offer the Null Audio Lune as an upgrade, as I feel it is worth it.

 Regards

 Sceptre_

 

So it has memory wire (at the portion over the ears) and a clear silicone guide as well?

 Sweet. The cable management thingy is a must for me as I wear monitors with the cable running from my back while I'm playing my instrument.

 Also, the guys at null audio told me that this Lune cable won't turn green like others. True?

 Thanks.


----------



## MaoDi

To clear things up. It's not a memory wire but a silicone guide. There is no wire that allows the shaping of the bending part. It's simply a curved silicone loop that lopps over the ear. There is a 1cm hard tubing that manages the cable.

 Don't want anyone taking the wrong information!


----------



## relishmalice

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MaoDi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_To clear things up. It's not a memory wire but a silicone guide. There is no wire that allows the shaping of the bending part. It's simply a curved silicone loop that lopps over the ear. There is a 1cm hard tubing that manages the cable.

 Don't want anyone taking the wrong information!_

 

Ah I see. But do you know why they are selling the silicone ear guides separately as well? Doesn't make any sense for people to buy these and get silicone guides.


----------



## MaoDi

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *relishmalice* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Ah I see. But do you know why they are selling the silicone ear guides separately as well? Doesn't make any sense for people to buy these and get silicone guides._

 

They sell them because it's intended for use on OTHER earphone cables. Say, you like wearing the Monster Turbine over the ear, then the guides will benefit.


----------



## relishmalice

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MaoDi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_They sell them because it's intended for use on OTHER earphone cables. Say, you like wearing the Monster Turbine over the ear, then the guides will benefit._

 

They state 'clear colour memory wire' under the enyo product description. Kinda misleading since its not a memory wire but a silicone guide.


----------



## MaoDi

Yes it is, i agree. They should put cable guide instead.


----------



## relishmalice

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MaoDi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yes it is, i agree. They should put cable guide instead._

 

You mentioned that the absence of the memory wire could be annoying for some, but is it really problematic when you turn/move your head such that the cable 'displaces'? I would tend to use the cable management thing and wear it running down my back which I'm guessing might minimize this problem?


----------



## MaoDi

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *relishmalice* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_You mentioned that the absence of the memory wire could be annoying for some, but is it really problematic when you turn/move your head such that the cable 'displaces'? I would tend to use the cable management thing and wear it running down my back which I'm guessing might minimize this problem?_

 

The problem isn't that the cable displaces, but rather the curve of the guide. The curve doesn't really fit my ears as the loop tends to be in front of my ear rather than around my ear. The cable rests nicely around my ear, but the guide doesn't as it's in a rather fixed position. 

 I'll see if i can get some pictures up some time.


----------



## relishmalice

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MaoDi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The problem isn't that the cable displaces, but rather the curve of the guide. The curve doesn't really fit my ears as the loop tends to be in front of my ear rather than around my ear. The cable rests nicely around my ear, but the guide doesn't as it's in a rather fixed position. 

 I'll see if i can get some pictures up some time._

 

That's pretty annoying IMO. I can't afford to have something that doesn't fit nicely while I'm playing my instrument.


----------



## MadDog

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *relishmalice* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_That's pretty annoying IMO. I can't afford to have something that doesn't fit nicely while I'm playing my instrument._

 

I got the lune cable for my jh13 and silicone guide or whatever you call it is most annoying thing. It doesn't even stay well on your ears and you can't even bend to shape them around the ears. I run a lot with my IEM and there is no way this cable will work well for me. 

 Although it produces much grand sound as compared to stock cable, this annoying cable arrangement made me almost sell it. 

 I just wrapped this silicon guide with soft band aid tapes to make it stay secure but it looks awefully stupid.


----------



## MaoDi

Yup....don't understand why there isn't a memory wire


----------



## direcow

after quite a few months of use, one side of the cable has a loose connection - sadly I've been unable to get null to response to see if he could repair it... =\


----------



## compicat

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *direcow* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_after quite a few months of use, one side of the cable has a loose connection - sadly I've been unable to get null to response to see if he could repair it... =\_

 

my friend has experienced same problem, also he didnt get any reply from Kevin. In addition, they ve sent my remolded westone 3s without cleaning tools, and it almost took 50 days (although he said it ll take maximum 4 weeks) to complete process (from the day they got my earphones). Also, i m not sure but, as i understand, they should have shipped my remolded w3s to me via dhl or at least EMS. He sent my earphones via registered airmail. Also, he sent them to my ex adress although i ve sent him lots of mail about my adress change. It was a terrible experience for me. I ve sent a mail to Kevin about my missing cleaning tools, he said he forgot it and ll send me a new one. it s has been 15 days till this mail. after this mail he didnt reply any of my mails and i couldnt get any cleaning tools. sorry but, they have terrible customer service. i ll never shop from them again.


----------



## theory_87

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *direcow* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_after quite a few months of use, one side of the cable has a loose connection - sadly I've been unable to get null to response to see if he could repair it... =\_

 

I had that problem with the very early release version. Somehow, his customer service has been dropping ever since he decided to go mass market.


----------



## relishmalice

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *theory_87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I had that problem with the very early release version. Somehow, his customer service has been dropping ever since he decided to go mass market._

 

He replies to my emails fairly quickly though. Still very disappointed about the whole memory wire thing.


----------



## relishmalice

Kevin told me to use a hair dryer to help shape the guide according to my ear. Anyone knows if this can be done and how exactly?


----------



## Lil' Knight

Bend the wire memory to the angle that fits you most and then use the hairdryer to blow the heat to the wire memory. It will help keep the shape better. Just remember not to hold the hairdryer too near the cable.


----------



## relishmalice

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Lil' Knight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Bend the wire memory to the angle that fits you most and then use the hairdryer to blow the heat to the wire memory. It will help keep the shape better. Just remember not to hold the hairdryer too near the cable._

 

But this cable only has silicone ear guides and no memory wire. Does it still work then?


----------



## MaoDi

It's not a MEMORY WIRE!!!!!!!!!! >=( it's a silicone guide. Yes the hair dry would worker, but it annoys me that it can bend and lose the exact loop if i run with these cable. Memory wire keeps them there, and these don't have it.


----------



## relishmalice

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MaoDi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It's not a MEMORY WIRE!!!!!!!!!! >=( it's a silicone guide. Yes the hair dry would worker, but it annoys me that it can bend and lose the exact loop if i run with these cable. Memory wire keeps them there, and these don't have it._

 

Exactly. I asked Kevin about whether adding memory wire was possible, but due to design reasons he said it was not doable. Hopefully with more feedback from other users he might consider changing this


----------



## MaoDi

It's really not that hard to put the memory wire in, then put the silicone guide over....


----------



## relishmalice

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MaoDi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It's really not that hard to put the memory wire in, then put the silicone guide over...._

 

Oh well. Is it possible to add memory wire yourself?


----------



## MaoDi

Tried, but the silicone guide is shrunk on, so there's no room inbetween. I could simply add it on the outside, but then it looks ugly. Would also feel uncomfortable as the wire would be pushing against your ear.


----------



## relishmalice

I see.. What a shame cos I don't think that there are many other cables out there of similar value/quality.


----------



## MaoDi

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *relishmalice* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I see.. What a shame cos I don't think that there are many other cables out there of similar value/quality._

 

qusp is coming out with some cables. He knows what he's doing. Oh, there's also the Piccolino from Uncle Wilson


----------



## relishmalice

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MaoDi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_qusp is coming out with some cables. He knows what he's doing. Oh, there's also the Piccolino from Uncle Wilson_

 

Awesome.. Piccolino is way out of my budget.. Can't justify paying that kind of money for cables.


----------



## direcow

I've already sent in my earphones for remolding (2 of them) but now I'm wondering what my options for cabling should be.

 If I want to stick to a stock cable, would ES2 or a UE cable be better sonically? I'll have to decide what kind of ports my customs will have soon.

 Thanks!


----------



## AVDweeb

Does anyone know if this company has considered making a cable that includes a bulit-in microphone for an iPhone?


----------



## relishmalice

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Dan J.* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hey guys. I ordered the Lune series cable for my JH13 Pro about a week ago. I haven't gotten a shipment email nor are they responding to my emails. Are they that busy or was I just scammed?_

 

I think the Lune is running low on stock. From my experience, Kevin will reply to your email within the week. Just give them a little more time, its no scam.

 Just want to reiterate the issue of absence of memory wire on the Lune; if more users/buyers could give them more feedback to include memory wire (I know I have) that would be great. Considering this is probably the best value/quality for such cables it really is a pity that it should be let down by this minor problem.


----------



## Jodiuh

Am I missing something here? I don't see the $69 cable. 

Enyo Series Earphone Cables : Null Audio Studio, Where everything is purely handmade

 They're all $99.


----------



## mesasone

At the top of the screen change the price from Signapore Dollars to US Dollars.


----------



## Jodiuh

Hehe. Thanks! So this is what I want when my TF10 cables go kaput?


----------



## Sayajin

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mesasone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_At the top of the screen change the price from Signapore Dollars to US Dollars._

 

Right, remember change it back to US Dollars. This what earlier did make me confused too.
  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Jodiuh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hehe. Thanks! So this is what I want when my TF10 cables go kaput?_

 

Yes. Looks to be the right cable.


----------



## Sayajin

Oh damn, guess what..
 my Enyo cable managed to go kaput last night.
 Bad conection next to pins that go into left ear. 
 Someone got experince with Null Audio costumer service?


----------



## MaoDi

that the greatest....slow on replies


----------



## Sayajin

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MaoDi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_that the greatest....slow on replies_

 

You saying they slow on replying emails? 
I send a mail out and to surprise I’ve got reply almost immediately. Awesome guys at Null Audio Studio.


----------



## Jodiuh

I've never done a cable upgrade and laughed @ the $200 replacement cables for my 580's as thats more than i paid for the headphones! With that in mind, does this $69 cable really make that much difference on the triplefis?


----------



## kwang411

I'm pretty curious about the difference between the lune and enyo cables. It seems that Enyo the is focused more on soundstage, while the lune is more on resolution and low end.


----------



## Peregrinator

After a year of everyday usage my superfi EB cable has been broken. Living in Eastern Europe I was unable to buy a replacement cable, so I decided to make one for myself. Just after when I removed the two tiny conductor pieces from the broken cable, I realized that the polarity is not marked on the earphone. So I have a black box, and I must find out the correct polarity of the membranes. In the case of a common speaker it is easy to stress it by a simple low voltage battery, and then we can observe the polarity by the movement of the membrane. But in this case I cannot see the membranes; therefore this easy method was not viable.

 So I did this: I feed a 400Hz sine signal to the first channel of my oscilloscope, the same signal was sent into the earphone. The sound of the earphone was picked up by a microphone, and the output signal of the microphone was connected to the second channel of my oscilloscope. When the polarity of the earphone was incorrect the two signals were out of phase, when the polarity was good the phases perfectly matched:

*good polarity - in phase signal*



 

*reverse polarity - out of phase signal*





*measurement*





 Not long ago I purchased a lune silver upgrade cable, I found so that the blue and red dots must face outwards, to get the correct polarity as I described above. It is a surprise to me, because at first I assumed that the dots must face inward.


----------



## Badd99

Was just reading all the posts and having my Triple.Fi's remolded next week and was looking at buying one of the Enyo cables....how bad is the silicon? Will it hold like memory wire once you do the hair drier trick?


----------



## kwang411

I ordered the Enyo cable from Null Audio.
 It's been 4 days and I still haven't heard a word from them.. I don't even know if they shipped it yet. 
 It's actually kind of frustrating.. 
 How long did it take you guys to receive your cables?


----------



## Peregrinator

I received a confirmation e-mail right after my online purchase, and the cable arrived to me 2 weeks after (I live in Europe).


----------



## kwang411

I received the confirmation email too, but I also emailed Kevin for a tracking number, but still no response from him. In fact, I've emailed him at least 3 other times regarding his products and received no response every time. What happened to customer service?


----------



## relishmalice

Alright got my cable already, but it came in the standard length and not the 64 inch ones I wanted. Gonna send them back.

 Also, when used with my JH13s, the sound gets distorted whenever the cable around the silicone guide/pin area gets touched. Is this normal? Weird cos this never happened with the stock cables.


----------



## teds headfood

hi, i've looked and looked for somewhere to buy the 22gauge anti oxidizing gold pins. every post that i've seen seams to ignore the question/answer. are they availible and where can i buy a few dozen? i'm using recycled ue cable ends right now and would like an alternative.


----------



## relishmalice

Till now I still haven't gotten any sort of reply/return authorization for the mistake on my order. Best part is that my JH stock cables are falling apart and I still don't have a decent 64 inch replacement cable.


----------



## kwang411

I just received my Enyo. 
 If I attach the cable with the dots both away from faceplate, left and right channels aren't the same, one channel would have slightly more forward vocals and the other with stronger bass. However, if I put one dot facing outward and one dot facing inward, I get the same sound from both ears. 

 The problem is how do i know which dot has the correct marking, as either way of attaching the cable will produce sound, just with completely different sound signatures? Even though both ways can potentially sound 'right', I assume its the one with stronger bass, because it really does make ES3X sound more dynamic, as mentioned in MaoDi's review.


----------



## Sayajin

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *relishmalice* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Till now I still haven't gotten any sort of reply/return authorization for the mistake on my order. Best part is that my JH stock cables are falling apart and I still don't have a decent 64 inch replacement cable._

 

Are you still awaiting response from them? I have been waited 14 days now on how my case is going but so far still no reply or cable. I send back my cable at the start of December. Last I heard from Kevin was around same time.
 EDIT: My cable just arrived here this morning and working. Sweet! Reply to my email came the day after but it took long enough for finding way to my inbox.


----------



## violinvirtuoso

Hello, I got my Triple.Fi 10 Pro recently and decided to get a better cable.

 1) Is the Lune Cable worth it, or should I just go with the Enyo Cable?

 2) How much microphonics is there in the cable?

http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f15/nu...e-pics-445070/
 ^ This person says there is no microphonics, and he posted on 9/13/09

http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f103/r...25/index3.html
 ^ This person says you have to take the sleeving off the top part, posted 10/02/09

 How much microphonics are there? Has Null Audio updated their cable so that it doesn't have microphonics? Does the Lune Cable not have microphonics? Comparison to Stock Cable?


----------



## MaoDi

Less than the TF10 stock cable, a lot more than the stock JHA and Westone cable. Re-Read.

  Quote:


 The Enyo is made of slightly stiffer material compared to the stock JH Audio and Westone cables, therefore the Enyo are not as soft and flexible as the stock custom cables you receive with your monitors. Therefore, the microphonic levels are higher, and touching or moving the cable exerts more noise through your earphones compared to the JHA or Westone cable. 
 


 The Lune sounds better than the Enyo, but definitely not 2X. I would only get the lune if you're got an high end custom montors like say a JH13. I would go with the Enyo if it's for the TF10


----------



## Badd99

Bought the Enyo for my Triple.Fi that I had remolded...can't wait to test this baby out

 Transparent red custom with white Enyo cable...gonna be sweet!


----------



## kwang411

After a week of Enyo with my ES3X, I'm back to using the stock Westone cable. I think the Enyo makes the ES3X sound more dynamic and fun, but it isn't as suitable for longer listening sessions. Since Enyo brings out the bass slightly more, it sounds slightly too warm and even a tad muddy when I use ES3X with X1060. Sometimes the Enyo can sound a bit too laid back also, making everything sound too distant for my taste. Lastly, I usually use my ES3X on the go, and the cable creates too much noise when it bounces against the zippers on my clothes, which can get somewhat annoying.

 Enyo is a good cable, but the stock cable is just more versatile for me.


----------



## justanut

Mmm just received my cables... had to do a trial and error to find out which side's which...

 Anyway the connector pins are much longer than the originals... what do you guys do to cover up the exposed pins? Would appreciate some advice on this


----------



## Young Spade

Nice review man, I felt the same way. I got the Lune cable for my Triple.Fis however. I love it; a little different than yours (has the soft sheath around the bottom end) but overall, around the same build quality.


----------



## Infoseeker

I got a lune cable, and the pins are definitely longer than my stock TF-10 cables. What should I do? Just stick them in with the pins slightly exposed? or should I electric tape it?


----------



## Currawong

Mine were exposed.  It wasn't a problem for me.


----------



## Sayajin

Quote: 





currawong said:


> Mine were exposed.  It wasn't a problem for me.


 

  
  Me too. Make sure they at least half way inserted and it should be fine. After some time of use, I was later able to put them all way down into the socket.


----------



## rmappita

Quote: 





justanut said:


> Mmm just received my cables... had to do a trial and error to find out which side's which...
> 
> Anyway the connector pins are much longer than the originals... what do you guys do to cover up the exposed pins? Would appreciate some advice on this


 


  I used an insulating Tape.


----------



## Young Spade

^Nice; that's what I hear others are using as well; electrical/insulating tape.


----------



## blur510

I have a TF10 and is wondering if this one will work on my TF 10 http://www.null-audio.com/store/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=66&products_id=185 the websote has an all black one but has a wait time of 3 weeks. Also on the black one it states that it's a direct replacement for the TF 10 but the same info wasn't on the black and white one thanks..


----------



## Jupiterknight

Quote: 





blur510 said:


> I have a TF10 and is wondering if this one will work on my TF 10 http://www.null-audio.com/store/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=66&products_id=185 the websote has an all black one but has a wait time of 3 weeks. Also on the black one it states that it's a direct replacement for the TF 10 but the same info wasn't on the black and white one thanks..


 

 It looks to me very much that it will work, but to be certain just email him and ask.


----------



## lontonglah

can anyone please comment on the build quality. i was thinking of replacing my stock cable for TF10, but i am bit hesitant with regards to the durability. Perhaps I would just go for westone es2 cable.


----------



## Sayajin

lontonglah said:


> can anyone please comment on the build quality. i was thinking of replacing my stock cable for TF10, but i am bit hesitant with regards to the durability. Perhaps I would just go for westone es2 cable.



Go get westone.
For me the enyo don't last very long.


----------



## nobody9147

Can NullAudio Enyo Custom Cable use for Custom made Inears like from Unique Melody or Westone?


----------



## rmappita

Yes it can! But they were made for Triple.fi or UE Super.fi 5 and etc... If you use an Enyo or Lune series with JH Audio, UM or Westone, it will work but you won't get a secure fit.
   
    Rodrigo Pita
  Quote: 





nobody9147 said:


> Can NullAudio Enyo Custom Cable use for Custom made Inears like from Unique Melody or Westone?


----------



## nobody9147

thats nice, thank you


----------



## rj_md

would you guys know if either the lune or enyo pin connectors fit the recessed sockets of UE customs? would really want to snag a lune if it does. thanks guys.


----------



## Audiophilester

Where Can i get this cable? I went on Null Audio website and its not there no more.


----------

